# Guinea Pig died..



## Perad

Hi, i had two Guinea pigs. Unfortunately one died today. I was wondering what to do with the one i had left? I heard Guinea pigs are social animals.

The one i have left is 2 and a half years old. Will he alright living his days out on his own? Should i be thinking about getting another?

Any feedback from someone who knows something about Guinea pigs would be much appreciated.


----------



## Guest

i can`t advise you what you should do , i have siblings who i were advised to seperate through fighting , they seem really happy apart , sorry i can`t be more help  sorry for your loss


----------



## CreativeLC

I personally think they are better off in a pair or more so I would suggest you get another one. If you already have a boy then you would be best to get a baby boy to pair it with, that will be the best chance of them getting on together


----------



## Perad

Hey creative. The issue is that he is 2 and a half. Would they really get on? Also I don't want Guinea pigs forever. Wouldn't this start an endless loop. The survivor dies and leaves his friend at 2ish... enter new Guinea pig and it goes round again?


----------



## Lil Miss

guinea pigs are very social animals and should never be housed alone (if you have males who have to be split due to fighting, they should be neutered and introduced to a female friend each)

at only 2 and a half he is still very young, and it wouldnt be fair to expect him to spend the next 4+ years in solitary confinement
i would suggest finding a baby and introducing them (its easier to bond an adult to a baby)


----------



## Guest

Lil Miss said:


> if you have males who have to be split due to fighting, they should be neutered and introduced to a female friend each


did both , they both then starting attacking the girls [ who both now live together happily ] so it does not always work out , well not in my case.


----------



## Jazzy

Perad said:


> Hi, i had two Guinea pigs. Unfortunately one died today. I was wondering what to do with the one i had left? I heard Guinea pigs are social animals.
> 
> The one i have left is 2 and a half years old. Will he alright living his days out on his own? Should i be thinking about getting another?
> 
> Any feedback from someone who knows something about Guinea pigs would be much appreciated.


I have two males that live alone but they are inside piggies. If you had him inside and he got lots of attention I couldn't see any problem with keeping one as like you say you could go on for ever getting another when one died and if that's not what you want to do then I would bring the remaining one inside and get an inside cage if you haven't already. I've had males in the past that were brothers and all ended up fighting so had to be separated.


----------



## Guest

Carmez said:


> Are you saying that you have 2 female piggies living together and this male piggie of yours are already neutered but cannot live in harmany with them?


two brothers were neutered carried on fighting so were seperated , introduced a lady each to each brother , they then started to attack the girls resulting in ripped , feathered ears , deep puncture wounds , several visits to the vets. girls were introduced together get along fine , were advised to keep the boys seperate , result , happy guinea pigs. oh , edited to add , mine live in to jazzy so get loads of attention


----------



## Plebob

The way to avoid the "endless loop" is to get an older piggie from rescue. You can take your piggie boar dating where he picks his own cagemate, either another male or a female, once he has been neutered, which is easier. Most rescues offer this service.


----------



## mstori

i have 7 at the mo and have had a few fallings out, over the years but its all about getting the best match. I agree about going to a rescue. You can then do boar dating. Dont rule out another boar. A 6 week old would be best, but thats not to say an older boar could be bonded. Ive successfully done both, and if you go down the rescue route they would match a suitable candidate.

If you decide to get him neutered then depending on size of cage/hutch a female or group of females would be best. Neutering doesnt affect temperament, only takes away the breeding.

Tbh its best to have a mate, I have a lone atm and he isnt as happy since his cagemate died, and they are social animals. Even with lots of human interaction we cant communicate like another piggie does.

I also worried about the endless needing of a mate which is why I have decided to get my boys neutered so that if the worst happens I can just get girls to bond and be left with 1 group in the end. 

Good luck


----------



## Clare7435

I'm really sorry to hear this it's awful when you lose one of your babies x
One of mine died at the ripe old age of about 9 and her mate took up under a pile of bedding with her nose sticking out and didn't move only to pull out fur and eat and drink very little over the next few days....she lost weight and the usual noisy squeaks turned into what i can only describe as pittifull squeaks so week later I bought another and the change was unbelievable. I would definitely do the same should we be in the same position...they are social animals and don't seem to be able to live alone after having a friend for so long, even if Robyn ony lived for another year or so I couldn't leave her alone she wouldn't have lasted another week the way she was going xx


----------



## CreativeLC

I understand what you mean about the 'endless loop' of one dying and needing a friend etc. I do agree with what others have said that they shouldn't live alone. Yes of course they can live on there own but in my opinion they live a more fulfilled life if they have a friend. Its so nice seeing them playing and interacting together I couldn't imagine just having one.


----------



## emzybabe

Please call you nearest rescue centre and arrange to take your piggy in to meet other piggies. I've had piggies live til 7-8 you wouldnt want to spend the next 5 years alone and neither would your piggy. We dont speak their language no matter how much time we spend with them. We dont snuggle up and sleep with them for half the day. He is probably a very lonely and cold piggy


----------



## bobby7

So very sorry for your loss, I don't really have any advice on what you should do but if it was me I would be looking for a friend for him because piggies need friends.


----------

